# Mixed bag of tropical bugs



## orionmystery (Mar 21, 2015)

Lovely frog but I've photographed it too many times so I tried fooling around with different lighting instead.



Nyctixalus pictus IMG_8136 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Newly emerged dragonfly



Newly emerged dragonfly IMG_8038 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Lime butterfly 



Papilio demoleus_MG_6256 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Flowerpecker...not sure if it was injured or what...couldn't fly.



Dicaeum trigonostigma_MG_6190 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Polyrhachis sp. ant enjoying a sumptuous meal



Polyrhachis sp._MG_6126 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Dead leaf mantis and a beetle



Deroplatys lobata_MG_6058 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Final instar Zanna terminalis nymph



Zanna terminalis_MG_5208 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Bored with cicada emergence so again, fooled around with different lighting..



Dundubia vaginata IMG_8109 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## funwitha7d (Mar 21, 2015)

that ant is great (Polyrhachis sp. ant enjoying a sumptuous meal)


----------



## baturn (Mar 21, 2015)

Incredible!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 21, 2015)

Outstanding!


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 22, 2015)

funwitha7d said:


> that ant is great (Polyrhachis sp. ant enjoying a sumptuous meal)



Thank you, funwitha7d.



baturn said:


> Incredible!



Thanks, Brian.



tirediron said:


> Outstanding!



Thank you, tirediron.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 22, 2015)

cicada pic is my favorite


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 23, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> cicada pic is my favorite



Thank you, The Traveler.


----------



## annamaria (Jun 29, 2015)

Great shots!


----------



## BrickHouse (Jun 30, 2015)

Great stuff!


----------



## goooner (Jun 30, 2015)

Excellent, as always!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jun 30, 2015)

Really outstanding, I'd nominate at least two of your sots if I hadn't used up my chances. What did you do with the bird?


----------

